# Green tea dietary supplement?



## dinkygreg (Nov 23, 2010)

I am pretty new to this forum so if this isn't the right section please let me know. It's a well know fact that green tea is packed with health benefits, but last weekend I read somewhere that green tea is very useful for weight loss. Can anyone confirm this for me? I also found Mega-T Green tea dietary supplement caplets at    	 	 	 	 	 	  dealrocker.com. I am planning to start taking it, but want to know your views before any decision. Looking forward to hear from your end.



 Thanks..


----------



## Marat (Nov 23, 2010)

Calling green tea or that supplement "very useful" is a big stretch. It's affect on fat loss is far less than what it seems that you are expecting. 

Perhaps you should hold off from buying it and invest the money into something else. Maybe some ephedrine and caffeine if you want supplements.


----------



## Phineas (Nov 23, 2010)

Caffeine, and particularly green tea, help stimulate free fatty acids. Basically, this means it helps get release stored fat into the bloodstream to be used as fuel. If you drink green tea all day and sit on your ass it won't do much. It has been shown to get your metabolism up enough to burn something like 50 extra calories a day (general number), but that isn't anything significant. Anything that increases your heart rate will increase calories burned.

The benefit is stimulating FFAs. Drink several cups of green tea, and do some cardio sprint intervals (which release more FFAs) followed by steady state cardio and you will ideally be running purely off fat -- assuming you're in a calorie deficit. When on a surplus I'm not sure how the process works. 

At any rate, drink it. Regardless of potential "fat loss" benefits, green tea has so much more to offer, and with a lot less caffeine than coffee. Remember, your body wants balance, and so for every high your body will balance with a low. This is why coffee can be a problem. Many times I've hit bad adrenal fatigue, as I tend to overdo coffee consumption.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 23, 2010)

There are no magic bullets. Yea there's a ton of stuff that "works" but that statement doens't take in much of an account of what "works" means.  Yes caffeine will help but not enough for you to notice.  Trust me you'll do it faster and safer with a proper dietary approach, yes mixed with some training techniques like HIIT.   Notice I didn't use diet as a verb.  You don't want your calories to be too low.   

 Track your intake and let us know how many grams of fat, sat fat, carbs, protein, calories and water you take in on a daily basis then report back to us.  Most of us recommend FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal.   Learn how to eat.  What are you going to take green tea the rest of your life? Change your mind set.


----------



## pritih (Dec 30, 2010)

everyday i drink green tea in the morning
it increases my metabolism this will help me in reducing my weight

so keep drinking obviously green tea........................


----------



## GMO (Dec 30, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> There are no magic bullets. Yea there's a ton of stuff that "works" but that statement doens't take in much of an account of what "works" means.  Yes caffeine will help but not enough for you to notice.  Trust me you'll do it faster and safer with a proper dietary approach, yes mixed with some training techniques like HIIT.   Notice I didn't use diet as a verb.  You don't want your calories to be too low.
> 
> Track your intake and let us know how many grams of fat, sat fat, carbs, protein, calories and water you take in on a daily basis then report back to us.  Most of us recommend FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal.   Learn how to eat.  What are you going to take green tea the rest of your life? Change your mind set.



Exactly.  Nothing takes the place of a *consistent *exercise routine and proper dietary consideration.

Those "statements" are just a way to sell more pills to fat lazy people.


----------



## rzrbak (Dec 30, 2010)

I see Green Tea only as a better alternative to coffee.  I drink coffee in the morning and switch to green tea in the afternoon (or Red Bull if I need a jolt).  

I am amazed at the number of supplements and statements that are made in the disguise of weight loss.  The commercials that show people taking a pill or drinking something and amazingly lose weight.  Nothing works better than getting off the couch and doing cardio, lifting weights or in most overweight folks cases just taking a walk.  There is not a miracle pill to fix anyone without a little motivation on their part to exercise.  

But I digress.  Just venting because I was up late last night and saw every gadget, gizmo, elixer and pill that "supposedly" will help you lose weight and look great.  It is time for the New Year's Resolutions and for the companies to profit from them

Green Tea is good for you as far as antioxidants.


----------



## GMO (Dec 30, 2010)

rzrbak said:


> Just venting because I was up late last night and saw every gadget, gizmo, elixer and pill that "supposedly" will help you lose weight and look great.  It is time for the New Year's Resolutions and for the companies to profit from them
> 
> Green Tea is good for you as far as antioxidants.



Yeah, I'm going to order the "Shake Weight" tonight, so I can sit on my couch and eat ice cream while I build up my chest and bis.


----------



## pritih (Jan 6, 2011)

*benefits of green tea*

ncorporating a green tea diet to your daily intake of consumables may  also be a key flu-fighting strategy, according to researchers. Drinking  green tea stimulates those heroic gamma-delta T-cells provided gratis  from Mother Nature that boost immunity against viruses. There's a  remarkable substance in green tea called L-theanine that triggers the T  cells to secrete a staggering 10 times their normal output of  virus-battling interferon. Even gargling with green tea coats the oral  cavity's membranes with one of green tea's potent components - catechins  - which successfully neutralizes the vicious virus.


----------



## geets (Jun 28, 2011)

Green tea is beneficial to health. You can replace your soft drinks with green tea. But there are different types of green tea. You need to select the one that suits you best.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 29, 2011)

Its certainly not a bad thing, but the benefits of "weight loss" are pretty much going to be bound by the quality of your diet & training program. Any caffeine source will give you a "fat burning" effect to some small degree, or at a min, a boost of energy to go hit the gym with. But its not a miracle product.

Another aspect of caffeine, especially if you don't regularly use any, is a small diuretic effect as well.


----------

